# Top bag getting clogged



## adamcarnahan (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a hf 2 up dust collector hooked up to a drum sander and bandsaws. The top bag keeps getting clogged with the fine dust. I take the bag off and beat the dust out and blow it off with comp air regularly. Yet the bag keeps getting clogged. Anybody have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Add a Thien baffle*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/yes-works-25110/
A drum sander will load a bag in a heart beat, so that's to be expected. A cartridge filter had much more surface area so it takes longer to clog up, but the best answer is a Thien baffle or a cyclone separator.  bill


----------

